# 2011 Cruze P2047 trouble code



## Ahahmedik (Feb 18, 2015)

My wife's 2011 LS manual 6 speed, 50,000 miles, USA, has thrown a OBD2 code of 2047. I can only find a definition of Redundant Injector Circ/Open Bank unit 1. I can't find any posts on any site that say anything more than that. Any ideas? Not afraid to tackle some jobs, but have to know where to start first? Seems to run fine, no strange noises, no rough running, no starting issues, or increased fuel use (yet). Thanks!


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Ahahmedik said:


> My wife's 2011 LS manual 6 speed, 50,000 miles, USA, has thrown a OBD2 code of 2047. I can only find a definition of Redundant Injector Circ/Open Bank unit 1. I can't find any posts on any site that say anything more than that. Any ideas? Not afraid to tackle some jobs, but have to know where to start first? Seems to run fine, no strange noises, no rough running, no starting issues, or increased fuel use (yet). Thanks!


Start by clearing the code and see if it resets.

Rob


----------



## Ahahmedik (Feb 18, 2015)

I reset it and cleared the code the first time the check engine light came on. It was back on with same code, next trip out, less than 40 miles round trip.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

P2047 - Reductant injector circuit open. Now with the diesel's the "reductant" refers to Diesel Exhaust Fluid. As yours is a gas not a diesel, I am at a loss as to what it is referring to? Are you sure it is a P2047?


----------



## Ahahmedik (Feb 18, 2015)

Ok, so I went back and double checked the code and 2047 is what it showed. I went ahead and reset it just for the S&G's. Now the code reads 2070. I reset it, but due to the weather have not had it out. Any suggestions if it comes back?:banghead:


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

P2070 refers to the intake tuning valve. Everything I find in that says pull the unit and make sure there's no binding. If its free then replace unit.


----------

